# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2010] Affichage conditionnel et champs obligatoires

## faplanier

Bonjour,

J'essaye pas diffrent moyens, de crer un affichage conditionnel.

Par exemple, j'ai 2 cases  cochs "homme" "femme" et en fonction de la rponse (homme et/ou femme) je vais demander des choses diffrentes. 

Dans les lments que je vais lui demander, j'aimerai forcer les champs obligatoires pour obtenir une rponse.

Au moment ou je fais des tests, si je slectionne uniquement "homme" (je vois uniquement les questions pour l'homme) il me demande de rpondre aussi au question de "femme" mais je ne vois pas les questions...

Avez-vous une solution ?

----------


## faplanier

http://sharepoint.stackexchange.com/...abled-infopath

----------

